
Facebook logged 100x more Instagram plaintext passwords than previously thought - mehrdadn
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/04/19/facebook-we-logged-100x-more-instagram-plaintext-passwords-than-we-thought/
======
MBCook
It’s the strangest thing. It’s almost like Facebook CONSTANTLY lies about how
big every mistake they have made is, only to drastically increase the original
estimate later when people aren’t paying as much attention.

